#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Pro Tips to Grow Your Business on LinkedIn Using Videos.

## Bhavya

The amount of video content is very less on LinkedIn and users are craving for it. So, if you just upload a video you will get way more traffic than your regular text posts. In the following video digital marketing expert Neil Patel shared his pro tips on how to grow your business on LinkedIn using videos. Learn the ways to grow your business using videos on LinkedIn.

----------

